# Berita Organisasi KOI's (Koi Owners of Indonesia  Society) > Kegiatan KOI's >  Majalah KOI-S Edisi 6/ Tahun I/ Juli - Agustus 2009

## Ajik Raffles

*SEGERA TERBIT,
MAJALAH KOI-S EDISI 6/TAHUN I/JULI-AGT 2009*



*ADA APA DALAM EDISI INI?*

*LAPORAN UTAMA*
*Impian Momotaro dari Jimbaran*
Meski bari tiga tahun serius menekuni penangkaran koi, kohaku dan sanke hasil pemijahan Wiguna Chandra tidak kalah dari koi  koi impor, terutama pertumbuhan dan berntuk badannya

*SIlsilah Dainichi Showa Jimbaran*
Pencapaian di Kohaku dan Sanke tidak perlu dipertanyakan tetapi untuk Showa, Chandra masih harus menjalani peruntungannya

*ARTIKEL*
*Apresiasi Koi:  Kin Gin Rin (Bagian Kedua)*
Datta Iradian melanjutkan tip  tipnya dalam memilih dan mengapresiasi variasi Kin Gin Rin

*Kualitas Air: Memahami KH & GH*
Sebagian penggemar masih sibuk berdebat apakah sebaiknya koi dipelihara pada air dengan kategori keras (hard) atau lembut (soft), padahal ada ambang minimum kekerasan (hardness) air yang perlu dijaga

*Penyakit Koi: Bintik Putih (White Spot)*
Bintik Putih (white spot) disebabkan parasit Ichthyophthirius Multifilis. Bila terlambat ditangani bisa mengundang serangan penyakit lain yang lebih mematikan

*BEDAH KOLAM*
*Vorteks Ganda*
Andrio Safiro bertutur bagaimana konsep awal dan pembuatan vorteks ganda pada kolam koi-nya

*TEKNOKOI*
*Sistem Filter Gravel: Filter Mekanik Pengganti Vorteks*
Berbabagi filter mekanik ditawarkan untuk kemudahan memelihara koi. Sistem Filter Fravel adalah alternatif tepat bila ada keterbatasan lahan atau bila kerja vorteks tidak maksimal

*WAWANCARA*
Wiguna Chandra: Semua Sudah Diborong

*KOI LEGENDA*
*Ladi Di*
Orang Inggris punya dua Lady Di: sang putri dalam kenangan dan si betina di kolam Bill Oakley.

*TERMINAL KOI*
*Shinkokai All Japan Show Grand Champion Review*

*SEPUTAR DUNIA KOI*
*Sakura Koi Food 
The 5th Bandung Koi Show*

*KONTES*
*The 3rd KOIs Festival
The 5th All Indonesia Young Koi Show* 

*Terbit : 12 Juli 2009
Harga Eceran : Rp 30.000 (belum termasuk ongkos kirim)*

*Dapat dibeli di Toko Buku Gramedia se  Jabodetabek & Bandung, Semarang, dan Surabaya. Kinokuniya Plaza Senayan, Outlet Hero Supermarket, Toko Buku Kharisma, Gunung Agung, outlet Mini Market, toko buku di pusat perbelanjaan atau di agen koran/majalah terdekat.*

*Untuk berlangganan hubungi mail ke: [email protected]* 

*Distribusi & Sirkulasi	:* 
KOIS Inter Media
Doli Ardyansyah Joedo  087880558878
Acep Nudin  0813 99657225

*Penerbit	:*
Koi Owners of Indonesia  Society (KOIs)
*Percetakan:* 
PT Temprint

*Alamat Redaksi	:* 
Jl. Wijaya I No. 54, Kebayoran Baru Jakarta 12170
Telp.: 021  7279 2849 (H), Fax: 021  739 3629

*E-mail	:* 
Redaksi  [email protected]
Iklan  [email protected]
Distribusi & Sirkulasi  [email protected]

*Representatif Agen	:*  

JAKARTA	:	
Pondok Koi  0852 13300474

MEDAN	: 	
Obor  (061) 414 5622

MAKASSAR	: 	
Koke Koi  0815 24198198

BALI & LOMBOK	: 	
Edi Menjoto  0818 05575759	

SURABAYA	: 	
Terbit  (031) 567 8049
Topkoi Farm  0811 326556	

SOLO	:	
BSKC  (0271) 644583
Eko  0812 2681111

YOGYAKARTA	: 	
Trisno Setyawan/ Tenonx  0856 2905678

SEMARANG	:	
Beryl Ep  (024) 70506066

BANDUNG	: 	
Alfi - 085722291410

----------


## kerogawa

nice...
minggu depan brarti sudah available

----------


## Glenardo

Kali ini kukatakan..aku suka koi yang jadi cover nya...Hahahhaa  :: 

Apakah ini oleh2 om Ajik dari BAli   ::  ?

----------


## h3ln1k

> Kali ini kukatakan..aku suka koi yang jadi cover nya...Hahahhaa 
> 
> Apakah ini oleh2 om Ajik dari BAli   ?


Titel sanke cover :
Junior Young Champion A
Taisho Sanshoku, 35 cm
Fei Koi

----------


## agent23

wah ngk sabar nih   ::   ::

----------


## kokekoi

wah covermu tambah caem aza.nex buanyak yg pd pengen punya spt ini.he...he..he....oh yach aku pesen 25 ex lho.

----------


## bhana

Udah gak sabar nunggunya Om Ajik... :: 

Tambah ciamik aja covernya...

----------


## mrliauw

Rekans..

Kemarin 12/Jul sengaja mampir di TB.Gramedia WTC Serpong, tujuan sih mau beli KOIS edisi terbaru (ke-6)
Nanya sama penjaga tokonya, dia gak tahu ada majalah KOIS.. Search di komputer, jg gak ada
Dia nunjuk di bagian majalah 'Cari sendiri aja pak di rak itu'
Gak ada juga..
Nanya sama supervisor 'Wah, gak ada pak.. Majalah yang komplit mesti ke Gramedia di Karawaci'
Akhirnya pulang nihilll..   ::  
Saya pikir kalau semua member aktif membeli di TB Gramedia, pasti mereka akan dengan senang hati menyediakan majalah tsb. Mungkin saking larisnya akan ditaruh di prime spot yang terlihat oleh banyak orang..
Ini akan memberi efek bola salju, kepada orang awam untuk lebih mengenal KOIS
Mudah2an saja terwujud   ::  

Salam,
mrliauw

----------


## ceem

kapan ya nyampe Bdg?????  ::   ::   ::   Pa DODOOOOOOOOOO?????  ::   ::

----------


## William Pantoni

> Rekans..
> 
> Kemarin 12/Jul sengaja mampir di TB.Gramedia WTC Serpong, tujuan sih mau beli KOIS edisi terbaru (ke-6)
> Nanya sama penjaga tokonya, dia gak tahu ada majalah KOIS.. Search di komputer, jg gak ada
> Dia nunjuk di bagian majalah 'Cari sendiri aja pak di rak itu'
> Gak ada juga..
> Nanya sama supervisor 'Wah, gak ada pak.. Majalah yang komplit mesti ke Gramedia di Karawaci'
> Akhirnya pulang nihilll..   
> Saya pikir kalau semua member aktif membeli di TB Gramedia, pasti mereka akan dengan senang hati menyediakan majalah tsb. Mungkin saking larisnya akan ditaruh di prime spot yang terlihat oleh banyak orang..
> ...


Om mrliauw...
Majalah Edisi 6,memang belum terbit.....mudah2an minggu depan ini sudah terbit.
Seharusnya majalah kita ini ada di semua TB Gramedia se Jabotabek...biasa nya bisa tanya ke SPG nya...mereka seharusnya yg tahu.

Tp kami sangat menghargai sekali input2 seperti mrliauw ini....
Kepada rekan2 lain yg ada di region lain, mohon bantuannya untuk bisa monitor distribusi majalah KOIS kita.
Apabila ada yg kesulitan utk dapatin majalah Kois....mohon input nya.
Thx

----------


## kerogawa

> Rekans..
> 
> Kemarin 12/Jul sengaja mampir di TB.Gramedia WTC Serpong, tujuan sih mau beli KOIS edisi terbaru (ke-6)
> Nanya sama penjaga tokonya, dia gak tahu ada majalah KOIS.. Search di komputer, jg gak ada
> Dia nunjuk di bagian majalah 'Cari sendiri aja pak di rak itu'
> Gak ada juga..
> Nanya sama supervisor 'Wah, gak ada pak.. Majalah yang komplit mesti ke Gramedia di Karawaci'
> Akhirnya pulang nihilll..   
> Saya pikir kalau semua member aktif membeli di TB Gramedia, pasti mereka akan dengan senang hati menyediakan majalah tsb. Mungkin saking larisnya akan ditaruh di prime spot yang terlihat oleh banyak orang..
> ...


biasa saya aktif beli di gramedia Puri Indah..
slalu ada kok
trakhir kmarin ke sana edisi 5 aja masih ada..
kapan rencana di drop ke Gramed om mod?

----------


## agent23

kalo ngk di kharisma juga ada, tadi saya lihat di Laris Makaliwe juga ada tuh KOI's
TOP buat KOI's

----------


## kerogawa

> kalo ngk di kharisma juga ada, tadi saya lihat di Laris Makaliwe juga ada tuh KOI's
> TOP buat KOI's


ic.. tks utk info nya bro edward

----------


## danny20124

Lapor boss.. Kois edisi 6.. Lom ada tuh di medan.. Biasa aku beli di TB Obor.. Tp sampai tadi aku cari lom masuk.. Please help.. Tq. Gbu

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hehehehe, kayaknya pada gak sabar ya sampai informasinya tidak terbaca penuh...
Padahal jelas tertulis, segera terbit (12 Juli 2009)...Salah ketik lagi, mestinya tanggal 13 Juli 2009...  ::  
Sekarang lagi nunggu keluar percetakan.... janjinya jam 13,00 WIB
Bandung langsung dikirim dan besok mungkin sudah bisa dicari di Gramedia, Stars koi, Samurai Koi, atau berhubungan langsung ke rep agent yang nama nomor kontaknya dicantumkan dalam info di atas
Medan baru besok berangkat, sama halnya dengan Bali, Lombok, Makassar, dan Luwuk... Juga Surabaya, Yogya, Solo, Semarang, berangkat naik sepur.... yang ternyata jauh lebih cepat
Mudah2an sebelum Bandung Koi Show semua outlet sudah terisi penuh    ::  

Terimakasih buat antusiasnya ya, terus terang dukungan seperti ini yang bikin team ini tetap semangat....  ::

----------


## bobo

Untuk Mrliauw
kalau gak salah Gramedia SMS Serpong dan Gramedia Supermal Karawaci majalah kois nya masih banyak.
Waktu minggu lalu ke SMS serpong cari yang edisi 6 belum keluar malah dikasih yang edisi 5 dan masih ada 5 eksemplar tuh.

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Majalah edisi 6 sudah mulai didistribusikan sejak kemarin. 
Beberapa pelanggan mungkin hari ini sudah bisa terima.
Silakan dinikmati, dan seperti biasa ditunggu kritik dan sarannya...
semakin pedas semakin nikmat

----------


## koikulo

> Untuk Mrliauw
> kalau gak salah Gramedia SMS Serpong dan Gramedia Supermal Karawaci majalah kois nya masih banyak.
> Waktu minggu lalu ke SMS serpong cari yang edisi 6 belum keluar malah dikasih yang edisi 5 dan masih ada 5 eksemplar tuh.


sms serpong tuh dimana om??

----------


## PrinZe

Pak, untuk majalah koi-s edisi 6 untuk wilayah bogor sudah tersedia blom di toko buku gramedia?
Dan untuk membeli edisi 1-4 gmn caranya? Tks...

----------


## ice

barusan saya cek jam 11.26....serpong belum terima.....udah ga sabar nih.....

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Pak, untuk majalah koi-s edisi 6 untuk wilayah bogor sudah tersedia blom di toko buku gramedia?
> Dan untuk membeli edisi 1-4 gmn caranya? Tks...


Untuk Gramedia weekend ini sudah pasti ada karena baru hari ini masuk,
Untuk edisi 1-4 bisa cari di Dodo Koi atau hubungi KOIS Inter Media dengan Dolly (08788055887 :: 




> barusan saya cek jam 11.26....serpong belum terima.....udah ga sabar nih.....


Serpong kalau pelanggan mungkin hari ini sudah bisa terima, klo member bisa kontak atau PM om rudi.. Kalau ngeteng tunggu besok ya karena agen wilayah serpong (om Will) baru ambil majalahnya sore ini.  :: 

Bandung hari ini sudah bisa didapat di:
-. Samurai Koi
-. Stars Koi
-. Gramedia

Happy HUnting

----------


## edwin

> Originally Posted by bobo
> 
> Untuk Mrliauw
> kalau gak salah Gramedia SMS Serpong dan Gramedia Supermal Karawaci majalah kois nya masih banyak.
> Waktu minggu lalu ke SMS serpong cari yang edisi 6 belum keluar malah dikasih yang edisi 5 dan masih ada 5 eksemplar tuh.
> 
> 
> sms serpong tuh dimana om??


coba bantu, sms = summarecon mal serpong om....

----------


## koikulo

> Originally Posted by koikulo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by bobo
> 
> ...


makasih..
gn agung yg di bsd mall serpong ada ga yaa??

----------


## kerogawa

lapor komandan,
gramedia sudah di temukan koi's edisi 6
lokasi gramedia puri indah
saya suspect gramedia lain juga sudah di drop..

sekian laporan dari saya

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> lapor komandan,
> gramedia sudah di temukan koi's edisi 6
> lokasi gramedia puri indah
> saya suspect gramedia lain juga sudah di drop..
> 
> sekian laporan dari saya


Tq om buat reportasenya......
Jangan lupa komentarnya ya...
Yang lain pada adem aja, jangan - jangan pada jangan - jangan nih...  ::

----------


## kerogawa

> Originally Posted by kerogawa
> 
> lapor komandan,
> gramedia sudah di temukan koi's edisi 6
> lokasi gramedia puri indah
> saya suspect gramedia lain juga sudah di drop..
> 
> sekian laporan dari saya
> 
> ...


isi bagus komandan..

sebagai ide, bisa di buatkan undian berhadiah koi untuk para pembaca, mungkin melalui kuis, lalu jawaban di kirim ke email sekretariat @koi's .. saya rasa itu akan sangat menarik dan mendongkrak pembelian majalah koi's.. kalo tiap edisi gitu, pasti sales majalah koi's tiap edisi tambah naik..

contoh, tebak harga koi sperti yg ada di forum apresiasi.. nah dari jawab2an pemenang, nanti di undi lagi misalkan ada 10 orang yg jawaban nya betul, lalu nanti komite koi's undi sapa yg menang..

----------


## victor

tempatku sdh dikirim belum yach?

----------


## torajiro

Lapor..! majalah edisi 6 udah sampai kemarin sore. Sayangnya Hari ini udah habis d baca..  ::

----------


## victor

::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## agent23

Lapor, hari ini Jumat 17-July-2009 majalah yang ditunggu-tunggu sudah diterima di rumah via pos.

Terima kasih  ::   ::

----------


## mrliauw

> Untuk Mrliauw
> kalau gak salah Gramedia SMS Serpong dan Gramedia Supermal Karawaci majalah kois nya masih banyak.
> Waktu minggu lalu ke SMS serpong cari yang edisi 6 belum keluar malah dikasih yang edisi 5 dan masih ada 5 eksemplar tuh.


Thanks om bobo,
Segera meluncur ke sana..

----------


## torpey

Tadi malem pulang ke rumah, eh ternyata liat RI1 lagi baca majalah Kois terbaru, bagus banget supaya beliau makin keracunan koi   :: 

Saya juga udah baca meskipun baru baca sekilas aja belum baca serius   ::  , isinya makin banyak memberi masukan buat saya yang newbie di dunia perkoian.
Cuman ada beberapa saran mengenai resolusi foto, di artikel apresiasi kin gin rin, saya yang dari dulu penasaran mengapresiasikan koi kinclong bling-bling itu semangat, uraian Kang Datta ok, sayang aja foto penunjangnya kok resolusinya kurang bagus ya, sehingga detil beda jenis2 gin rin nya nggak jelas   ::  .
Untuk artikel kolam Om Anggit, walah, bikin ngiler   ::  ,  ini kan kolam yg maintenance nya pake airlift itu kan? Kok kayaknya airliftnya gak dibahas detil? Apa saya kelewat baca ya? Penasaran euy.
Anyway busway, go koi-s magazine GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!
Keep up the good work guys! Viva koi-s!

----------


## isman

> Originally Posted by kerogawa
> 
> lapor komandan,
> gramedia sudah di temukan koi's edisi 6
> lokasi gramedia puri indah
> saya suspect gramedia lain juga sudah di drop..
> 
> sekian laporan dari saya
> 
> ...


untuk aku kapan yah,sdh nggak sabar

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Ke luwuk sudah dikirim hari selasa yang lalu. Tolong kasih info kalau sampai hari selasa belum juga datang. Saya akan coba cari tahu dimana salahnya. Tks

----------


## 36aquatic

Dear Pak Ajik
Mendingan langsung dibuat rubrik konsultasi, saya rasa cukup membantu. Selain itu bahasa kan bisa diatur, gak pake bahasa preman   ::  kaya kita di forum.... 

Kalo butuh bantuan, jangan ragu buat hubungi saya pak. Saya juga pernah buat majalah INDODISCUS, sayangnya cuma 1 edisi, karena yang kerja cuma ber 5. Saya yang kebagian menulis artikel (+temen2 lain), nyeting, nyetak, nyari iklan. Akhirnya 1 edisi, give up d.

Padahal responnya cukup bagus, sayang memang karena kesibukan member2 waktu itu jadi tidak kontinue. Saya berharap majalah koi dapat berkembang menjadi besar dan menjadi barometer dari penggemar koi di Indonesia.

BTW, juga terdapat lumayan banyak kesalahan ketik, typo, dll yang terlewatkan. Semoga tambah maju.... BRAVO.

----------


## odil kokoy

Boss punya ku mana belum nyampe-nyampe nieh jangan-jangan lupa dilirim  ::   ::

----------


## isman

> Ke luwuk sudah dikirim hari selasa yang lalu. Tolong kasih info kalau sampai hari selasa belum juga datang. Saya akan coba cari tahu dimana salahnya. Tks


akhirnya datang juga,pas pulang istrahat siang eh yg di tunggu2 sdh ada di atas meja  ::   walau telat sehari nggak masalah yang peting nyampe  ::   ::

----------


## hery

Lapor Ndan......,majalah Koi-s edisi 6 telah saya terima di Genteng-Bwi,terima kasih. Isinya makin mantafs,ehh....itu kolam pak Chandra kok gede banget ya,jadi pengen kesana apalagi kan tempatnya nggak jauh dari tempat saya  hehehe. Bravo Koi-s Indonesia,maju terus menuju kesempurnaan.

----------


## victor

Terimakasih buat kois
sebenarnya saya sdh transfer lama,
udah sms bukti transfer dan sdh email pendaftaran
tpi koq lama kagak di kirim, 
konfimasi, mbuh ra jelas
konfirmasi lagi, mbuh ra jelas
koq suruh konfirmasi lagi
malesssss................ cincai..........
trus bbrp hr yg lalu saya di suruh fax,
fax saya rusak, 
email kagak bisa, 
sms kagak bisa,
buku tabungan pas waktu transfer blm print,
hrs fax.
TPI AKHIRNYA
walopun saya belum ada kejelasan saya sdh transfer atau belum
( blm bisa membultikan kalo saya sdh transfer atau belum )
*akhirnya hr ini saya di kirim majalah kois*
walopun belum sampai
menyedihkan yach...............
pada cerita...........
lho dikois yg baru khan sdh ada penjelasannya?
belum baca kois terbaru yach?
pertanyaan yg susah di jawab,
akhirnya ... ada temen yg pinjemin gw, om meonz.
dengan suara yg kagak enak di denger,
nti kalo aku dikirimin,
majalahmu aku kembaliin yach   ::   ::  
ok
thanks atas kepercayaan nya, walopun belum jelas saya sudah transfer atau belum.

----------


## bobo

Majalah edisi ke 6 sudah selesai dibaca tadi malam,dan om ajik terima kasih saran saya dimuat dikolom saran hehehe nongol juga dimajalah tercinta   :: .

Untuk edisi ke 6 isi majalah semakin berbobot dan mendalam dan ulasannya lebih bagus, dan halamannya nambah (kalau bisa konstan atau malah lebih).
Dan beberapa saran sudah ada dimajalah ini, sehingga puas rasanya lihat koi lokal dan peternak lokal muncul dimajalah tercinta.
Untuk kolam koisers sudah muncul tinggal lihat di edisi mendatang kolam siapa ya ???

Koreksi sedikit pak ajik (kalau boleh) :
1. untuk foto masih kurang bagus pada saat dicetak pada kolom ulasan Gin Rin 3 foto pembanding kurang jelas sehingga pembaca masih bingung membedakan gin rin, fukurin, dan matsukawabe.
2. untuk edisi mendatang rubrik etalase bisa lebih banyak lagi yang diulas.
3. untuk tekno koi bisa mengundang pakar kolam koi-s yang sudah ada untuk menulis tentang kolam maupun pemeliharaan koi yang baik.
4. Saya kehilangan orang warna hitam yang berlari di cover majalah dekat dengan barcode. Pengen tahu aja apa artinya orang ini eh malah hilang hehehe

Terima kasih redaksi kois semoga majalah kois terus terbit dan tambah banyak yang beli dan berlangganan, amin.

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Terimakasih buat kois
> sebenarnya saya sdh transfer lama,
> udah sms bukti transfer dan sdh email pendaftaran
> tpi koq lama kagak di kirim, 
> konfimasi, mbuh ra jelas
> konfirmasi lagi, mbuh ra jelas
> koq suruh konfirmasi lagi
> malesssss................ cincai..........
> trus bbrp hr yg lalu saya di suruh fax,
> ...


Saya sudah cari tahu masalahnya dimana....
Pada waktu rekonsiliasi rekening berlangganan, nama om victor mungkin terselip...
Ketika akan direkonsiliasi ulang, yang memegang rekening sedang road show di beberapa kota dan tidak membawa no PIN rekening sehingga tidak bisa dilihat.... Untuk mempercepat petugas sirkulasi majalah meminta agar om Victor memfax slip transfer, tetapi karena sedikit masalah ini juga tidak bisa dilakukan. Saya sudah meminta petugas sirkulasi untuk mengirimkan majalah tanpa harus menunggu konfirmasi... dan itu sudah dilaksanakan sejak dua hari yang lalu (21/7) via PT Pos Indonesia. Ditunggu konfirmasinya apakah paket kiriman sudah diterima.....Tks

----------


## achmad

om ajik.............. kenapa punyaku selalu lambat ya..  ::   ::  
punya kokekoi (agen majalah kois di makassar) sdh tiba seminggu yang lalu...

tolong dong.............. penasaran mau baca kois edisi terbaru jadi pinjam di tokonya om koke nanti majalahku tiba saya tukar  ::   ::

----------


## dattairadian

> Koreksi sedikit pak ajik (kalau boleh) :
> 1. untuk foto masih kurang bagus pada saat dicetak pada kolom ulasan Gin Rin 3 foto pembanding kurang jelas sehingga pembaca masih bingung membedakan gin rin, fukurin, dan matsukawabe.


Terima kasih atas masukkannya Pak. Itu memang ada kesalahan dari editor majalah. Sebenarnya ke-3 foto itu semuanya adalah contoh Ginrin. Maaf jika membuat Bapak menjadi bingung

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> om ajik.............. kenapa punyaku selalu lambat ya..   
> punya kokekoi (agen majalah kois di makassar) sdh tiba seminggu yang lalu...
> 
> tolong dong.............. penasaran mau baca kois edisi terbaru jadi pinjam di tokonya om koke nanti majalahku tiba saya tukar


om Achmad,
Majalah KOI-S yang ke agen dan yang ke anggota KOI's dikirim lewat saluran yang berbeda. Yang ke agen dan pelanggan dikirim langsung oleh bagian sirkulasi majalah, sedangkan yang ke anggota KOI's dikirim lewat om Rudi, setelah itu baru didistribusikan ke anggota. Untuk mencari tahu nyangkut dimana bisa PM langsung ke om Rudi om   ::

----------


## bobo

> Originally Posted by bobo
> 
>  Koreksi sedikit pak ajik (kalau boleh) :
> 1. untuk foto masih kurang bagus pada saat dicetak pada kolom ulasan Gin Rin 3 foto pembanding kurang jelas sehingga pembaca masih bingung membedakan gin rin, fukurin, dan matsukawabe.
> 
> 
> Terima kasih atas masukkannya Pak. Itu memang ada kesalahan dari editor majalah. Sebenarnya ke-3 foto itu semuanya adalah contoh Ginrin. Maaf jika membuat Bapak menjadi bingung


Terimakasih om datta atas bantuannya dan koreksinya.
ditunggu ulasannya di majalah kois

----------


## odil kokoy

Boss punya ku mana sampe hari ini  belum nyampe-nyampe nieh jangan-jangan lupa dikirim padahal Mampang Prapatan dektet lho masih di Jakarta  ::   ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Halo om Rudi,
Apa bisa bantu cari tahu kemana majalah2 ini nyangkut?

----------


## bmartinusinaga

om rudi....
Mpe hari ini majalah koi-snya koq blm nyampe y?
Mungkin bisa dibantu om...
Thx

----------


## William Pantoni

Maaap om2 semua atas keterlambatan pengirimannya.
Bentar yah om..om...
lagi di check dulu kyknya nih...

----------


## victor

om om, 
ada yang punya logo kois dalam bentuk file ga ya
???
kirimin donk, b/w atau warna ok semua
ke 
[email protected]
thx yach

----------


## victor

akhirnya datang juga
thx for redaksi koi's

----------


## koifishlover

Halo om2 redaktur, mau tanya ni,  knp sy jg blm trima  sampai skrg yg edisi 6 ya.. ?
 Biasanya kynya awal buln udh sampe deh.. Thx om..

----------


## edwin

sy juga blm dtg..  ::

----------


## Herdi

Majalahnya juga belum sampai ke rumah saya tuh....

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Dear All's

Buat anggota KOI's yang hingga hari ini belum mendapatkan kiriman majalah, tolong e-mail ke: [email protected], berikut data - data:

-. User ID:
-. KOI's ID:
-. Nama Lengkap:
-. Alamat Pengiriman:
-. Phone/Fax:
-. HP:
-. e-mail:
-. Jumlah Ongkir Yang sudah Disetor: 
-. Berapa edisi? Mulai?

Segera setelah data - data tersebut masuk, majalah akan dikirm. Terima kasih dan Mohon maaf atas ketidaknyamanannya...

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> om rudi....
> Mpe hari ini majalah koi-snya koq blm nyampe y?
> Mungkin bisa dibantu om...
> Thx


Tks, om Boyke....
Majalah segera diproses...Mudah2an besok sudah terkirim.. Tolong kabari kalau sudah sampai

----------


## boby_icon

> akhirnya datang juga
> thx for redaksi koi's


loh koq masi bungkusan om ? ngga dibaca ya   ::

----------


## Herdi

Akhirnya majalah Koisnya nyampe juga ke rumah kemarin.

Thx atas bantuannya.

----------


## kerogawa

> Akhirnya majalah Koisnya nyampe juga ke rumah kemarin.
> 
> Thx atas bantuannya.


enjoy the magazine om..

----------


## Herdi

> Originally Posted by Herdi
> 
> Akhirnya majalah Koisnya nyampe juga ke rumah kemarin.
> 
> Thx atas bantuannya.
> 
> 
> enjoy the magazine om..


Iya om, ntar malem baru mau dibacanya.

----------


## achmad

::   ::   ::   kok ngga datang2 yach ????  ::  


> Dear All's
> 
> Buat anggota KOI's yang hingga hari ini belum mendapatkan kiriman majalah, tolong e-mail ke: [email protected], berikut data - data:
> 
> -. User ID:
> -. KOI's ID:
> -. Nama Lengkap:
> -. Alamat Pengiriman:
> -. Phone/Fax:
> ...


sdh email om ajik, thanks

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Om Achmad, om Edwin, & om Odil... majalah proses kirim hari ini ya
Tolong kabari kalau sudah sampai...
om Herdi gak perlu kirim lagi ya...

----------


## Herdi

> Om Achmad, om Edwin, & om Odil... majalah proses kirim hari ini ya
> Tolong kabari kalau sudah sampai...
> om Herdi gak perlu kirim lagi ya...


Gak perlu kirim lagi om, sudah saya terima majalahnya. Terima kasih sudah mau direpotkan.

----------


## paimo

majalahnya semakin mantap....
namun......  ::   ::   ::  
sampul......
edisi 1 SANKE
edisi 2 SHOWA
edisi 3 KOHAKU
edisi 4 AKA MATSUBA
edisi 5 KOHAKU  lagi....  ::  
edisi 6 SANKE    lagi....  ::  

usul untuk edisi berikutnya sampul dg varietas yang lain kayak shiro..asagi..shusui..kujaku..dst
sehingga nantinya semua varietas koi ada dlm sampul....

usul kedua...mohon bisa diberi bonus poster koi...yg nantinya bisa dipigura untuk dipajang di dinding.....

----------


## gading anindita r

om btw klo dibogor belinya dimana om tq

----------


## victor

> Originally Posted by victor
> 
> akhirnya datang juga
> thx for redaksi koi's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loh koq masi bungkusan om ? ngga dibaca ya


baru dateng trus minta photo

----------


## odil kokoy

Akhirnya nyampe juga setelah sekian lama menunggu Thx  ::   ::

----------


## boby_icon

> Originally Posted by boby_icon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by victor
> 
> ...


bakalan lembur nih om victor  ::

----------


## bmartinusinaga

> Originally Posted by bmartinusinaga
> 
> om rudi....
> Mpe hari ini majalah koi-snya koq blm nyampe y?
> Mungkin bisa dibantu om...
> Thx
> 
> 
> Tks, om Boyke....
> Majalah segera diproses...Mudah2an besok sudah terkirim.. Tolong kabari kalau sudah sampai


akhirnya datang juga....
Td pagi j9 majalah datang..
Thx om ajik raffles

----------


## odil kokoy

Wah ada kejutan dari KOi-s kemarin saya dapat kiriman majalah koi dan hari ini saya juga mendapat kiriman majalah yang sama   jadi saya dapat 2 exemplar he...he.... wah ada yang salah ni...   ::   ::  cuma masukan aja  ::   ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Wah ada kejutan dari KOi-s kemarin saya dapat kiriman majalah koi dan hari ini saya juga mendapat kiriman majalah yang sama   jadi saya dapat 2 exemplar he...he.... wah ada yang salah ni...    cuma masukan aja


Anggap aja permintaan maaf atas pengiriman yang terlambat, om   ::

----------


## odil kokoy

[quote=Ajik Raffles]


> Wah ada kejutan dari KOi-s kemarin saya dapat kiriman majalah koi dan hari ini saya juga mendapat kiriman majalah yang sama   jadi saya dapat 2 exemplar he...he.... wah ada yang salah ni...    cuma masukan aja


Anggap aja permintaan maaf atas pengiriman yang terlambat, om   :: [/quote:1j5l3oe1]

Wah Thanks berat, pak Ajik  ::

----------


## achmad

::  akhirnya tiba juga, thanks ya om ajik.

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> akhirnya tiba juga, thanks ya om ajik.


sama-sama om achmad, sorry ya buat ketidaknyamanannya  ::  
Om edwin dan om irwhadi, apa sudah diterima? Psl confirm...

----------


## edwin

> Originally Posted by achmad
> 
>  akhirnya tiba juga, thanks ya om ajik.
> 
> 
> sama-sama om achmad, sorry ya buat ketidaknyamanannya  
> Om edwin dan om irwhadi, apa sudah diterima? Psl confirm...


maap baru lapor om ajik....udah terima malah gak langsung terima kasih....sy juga terima 2 spt om hasan...selisih 1 hari.... jadi gak enak nih, mungkin sy kurang sabar nunggunya ya..... :P  
majalah untuk teman saya juga udah diterima ybs....
utk yang edisi 7 nanti sy tunggu dulu deh..... (tapi jangan lama2 ya.....  ::  )

----------


## limjohan

salam kenal om ajik....

saya juga udah beli...........majalahnya.


limjohan
www.pelangiindah.co.id

----------


## kerogawa

majalah edisi sept 2009 kapan terbit ya?...

----------


## ceem

Iya nih episode selanjutnya kapan?????  Kalo nga cepet terbit saya mau kumpulin masa kois untuk DEMOOOOOOO hehehehe

----------


## William Pantoni

Sabar om2....kalau tidak ada halangan pertengahan September...
Untuk edisi ini akan bnyk kejutan...karena EDISI KHUSUS ULTAH 1 MAJALAH KOIS...  ::

----------


## kerogawa

> Sabar om2....kalau tidak ada halangan pertengahan September...
> Untuk edisi ini akan bnyk kejutan...karena EDISI KHUSUS ULTAH 1 MAJALAH KOIS...


pasti mantab nih edisi ultah...

ada bonus apa ya?...

skali2 adakan undian berhadiah koi import om...hehe

----------


## wandrkoi

wah saya ko belum dikirim2 ya om   ::   ::

----------


## bobo

> Originally Posted by William Pantoni
> 
> Sabar om2....kalau tidak ada halangan pertengahan September...
> Untuk edisi ini akan bnyk kejutan...karena EDISI KHUSUS ULTAH 1 MAJALAH KOIS... 
> 
> 
> pasti mantab nih edisi ultah...
> 
> ada bonus apa ya?...
> ...


Iya setuju om bila perlu setiap ultah majalah kois ada kuis atau undian berhadiah koi, gak perlu import lokal juga boleh untuk mendorong breeeder lokal.

----------

